# ear wax



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,anyone use stinkystuff eardrops? Been reading excellent reviews but cautious. My boy had really bad earwax and needed vet treatment.Looking for something I can use to keep on top of it any advice?


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Bootiful Boy said:


> Hi everyone,anyone use stinkystuff eardrops? Been reading excellent reviews but cautious. My boy had really bad earwax and needed vet treatment.Looking for something I can use to keep on top of it any advice?


Hi

We have a similar problem with our Maisie, she gets itchy, smelly ears regularly. We tried stinky stuff but it didn't seem to do much for us. Doesn't mean it won't work for you though. The best thing we have found is regular cleaning with Epiotic ear cleaner. You can buy it online without a prescription. We originally got it from the vet but obviously more expensive.

Tara

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

